# Favorite Movies



## Juice (Mar 2, 2005)

Who wants to name their favorite moves so that I can fill up my online movie queue without having to browse and look at stuff I don't need to see?

My fav:
Casablanca
Citizen Kane
(I know I'm not very original)
Hudsucker Proxy (okay, a little original)

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2005)

There's another thread on this subject...

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5514


----------



## Juice (Mar 2, 2005)

Ahhh, I even looked. Didn't see the "sub" categories! Apologies.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2005)

No apologies needed. 

BTW, _Casablanca_ and _Citizen Kane_ are definitely two of the all-time best! 

Few movies have more memorable quotes or scenes than the former, and who can forget "Rosebud..."?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 2, 2005)

I bet no one can guess mine


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> I bet no one can guess mine



Uhhh, Going Bananas?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 2, 2005)

Blade Runner


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2005)

As Gomer Pyle might say, "Surprise, surprise!"


----------

